# Suggestions for Foil Transfer on Silk?



## TLH41 (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi all, hard to search for "silk" in the forums without bringing up "silk screening" posts...so my question is, does anyone have experience with using foil transfers (plastisol or vinyl) on Dupioni Silk? Or any suggestions as to what material/process might be best to accomplish this?

I know silk is not a typically a first choice for transferring, but this is for a project that won't be used as apparel, won't need to be washed, so as long as the transfer will actually *stick* to the silk, and as long as the silk can take the heat, it should be ok. (will be testing the silk as soon as I have a sample from the customer.)

I'm researching some of the metallic transfers available from places like Stahls, but just wondering if anyone has hands on experience with transfering foils onto lightweight fabrics like silk and has any suggestions?

Thanks,
Tamara


----------



## TLH41 (Jun 13, 2008)

To answer my own query, the Digi-Trans self weeding laser paper seems to work great.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I've never used it, but I couldn't stand the fact that you had to answer your own post.

How do you use it? Do you print your image then heat press it onto your garment? 

I've used Foil that you heat press on your image before. It only applies to the image that has plastisol ink or a special adhesive.


----------



## TLH41 (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks for the moral support, Paul! 

I am transferring text, so I am using Digi-Trans to print the logo in black, (cheapie older HP laser printer set to "Labels" - "Transparency" setting does not work at all!) Transfer that to the silk and then using textile foil over the top which sticks to the logo only, as you said. It took a long time to get the right settings for the Digi-Trans on silk but I think I finally have it down. Light pressure, 20 seconds at around 330*, peel hot. Repress with silicone sheet at medium pressure, then place the foil over the top and press another 20-25 seconds at medium pressure and peel that cold.

It's funny, I spoke to a couple of the companies who produce custom transfers to inquire about transferring foil to silk and they both suggested that silk wouldn't hold up to the heat, but in fact silk is often processed at very high temperatures so I was pretty confident it would work as long as the transfer would adhere, and it does!

It's nice when something works out


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Congratulations Tamara, and thanks for the update. It'll help us when we decide to use Foil


----------

